# Need Sewer Camera



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

In the market for first camera. Thinking about the Ridgid micro 100' reel and micro explorer. Any thoughts on this? Many homes in my area do not have clean outs on main line, need a camera small enough for 1 1/2 vents to locate mains. Can anyone recommend this set up?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Shane, Post an introduction in the introduction section please...

Take a look at this thread as well...
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/camera-14333/


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You'll find a lot of positive comments about Vu-Rite. I haven't tried their minicam yet but I am very pleased with their main line set up.

I think they are the only company that uses their full size push rod on the mini cam so you can get out further. That might be helpful if your goal is to get far enough to locate the main outside.


----------



## Plumber/sc (Sep 16, 2011)

They make a small head on another real
You got to buy other real with the camera


----------

